# Sunken locomotives found of jersey shore



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

This is kind of incredible. Two 2-2-2 locomotives from the 1850s sitting side by side 90 feet down

http://articles.philly.com/2013-02-18/news/37146111_1_engines-wheels-new-jersey-museum


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hate to be a kill joy, but they have been known about for quite some time.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

They've actually known about these now for a couple of years now, there was some initial talk of raising them and restoring them for display but I think the costs were prohibitive.










they are the same engines as this one.


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

There is some neat history behind this. I had the chance to watch a documentary on this awhile ago. They shown some really nice footage when they where filming under water. 

The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Still, I like the sound of the title of your post. Sounds like something Robin would say--"Sunken locomotives, Batman!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, very funny. 

If these guys can misplace to locomotives, it sure makes me feel better about misplacing my car keys.


----------

